
Ask HN: How to evaluate COTS software? - ternbot
Any advice on how to do this critically, effectively and efficiently across distributed test teams?
======
augb
Here are a few things I would do (not exhaustive):

Before you or team members get "sold" on a particular vendor or product, write
down (on a wiki, IM such as Slack, or other internally accessible spot) what
your requirements are. For example, it must cost less than $x/user. or, we
need features x, y and z, but feature a would be a nice-to-have. Also list any
show-stoppers. (If it doesn't do z then the answer is "no", etc.)

Be aware that a cheaper/better product may not always get approval from the
powers-that-be. Being able to show in terms that _matter to the powers-that-
be_ why your pick is the best certainly helpful.

Use the criteria to help you narrow down the products you wish to trial (maybe
the top 2-4). It is important to try out the product in the environment you
intend to use it. Especially, if the cost of the software is high.

Schedule time to try out products.

 _Actually_ try out the product.

~~~
ternbot
Thank you so much! All very helpful

